# young mourning dove - am I doing this right?



## crazybirdlady (Sep 28, 2005)

Last Sunday the neighbors brought me a box with a baby mourning dove in it. (it's well known that I'm the neighborhood wildlife rehabber) I have a cat and locked it up for the day. I put the baby dove back in the neighbor's backyard and checked on it periodically. Several hours later I decided to bring it in. It was getting dark and cool and we have lots of predatory wildlife living in the backyard, so I decided to bring the baby in.

He/she is still too young to be on its own. From what I've read and seen here it's about 24-ish days old. We have a box with a heating pad set up. Its been eating parakeet seed soaked in water and also has a water dish in its box and is drinking. Poops are nice and normal. When I first got him on Sunday his keel bone was prominent - today it's not and I felt a nice full crop. I'll get proper dove seed in a few days but also have cockatiel seed that I could give it, but it still looks too small to be eating corn and sunflower seeds. I also have no idea about grit - what to do?

Next are the big questions. I think the baby has mites. I keep seeing little spider-like bugs on the paper in the box. Not tons, but a few. I'm also concerned about when to release the little guy. If I let it outside now, it will fly about 10-20 feet but with no real altitude as it doesn't have flight feathers yet. I can't let it practice flying in the house as I have other birds (a parakeet and a cockatiel) and need to keep the baby in quarantine. Today when I changed the paper in the box, the little one perched on my finger. I'm so afraid of getting attached and understand that keeping the baby as a pet isn't an option even if I wanted to. What's the proper process of getting it back outside? How old does it need to be? 

Thanks in advance. You all seem to be a wealth of information. I've been here reading all night!

-Laura


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Laura,


Well...so far so good!

I do not tend to see Mites, but when I have, I had a Heating Pad set-up as you mention having, and found that the Mites would migrate from the Bird to the warmer Towell covered Heating Pad, so I just kept changing the Towell untill there were no more Mites on the Bird.

Otherwise, sounds like yours might just be fine with getting some regular good chow and grit for a while, and fattenning up some and developeing his/her Wings and feathers some more.

I have four (were little quilly Babys, now staggered age adolescent) Doves, and they take whatever time they take to get to flying decently. Maybe for yours, a couple weeks of ease and feed and you can let them loose wherever you think best.

Can you post an image somewhere with a link?

Some of mine are still quite small (Sparrow size) and are quite good indoor fliers, but not old enough yet in my guess for release.

So, if you can, let yours Fly freely indoors to get their muscle developement in good order...or, once you have those 'Mites' all gone...

Letting them bathe may also help some...

They are delightful little Creatures..!

They are 'flighty' of course, so with mine I try and particularly make sure my movements are slow and that I make soothing sounds and tones of comfort affection and praise when approaching them.

I find that usually, once they get about ready/old enough for release, they are no longer willing to let me touch them or to perch on my finger anymore, but will let me get close as long as it is slow...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Laura,

If you will let us know what city you are in or near, I can probably assist in finding a state and federally permitted wildlife rehabilitator who can take the youngster and raise it with others of its own kind.

Sounds like you are doing fine with the baby thus far. If you have Sevin dust (for the garden) you can sprinkle the bedding and the bird with that taking care not to get any in the eyes, nostrils, or mouth. The Sevin dust will quickly and safely eliminate the mites.

The smaller seeds are fine for now. If the dove is still pretty small some of the pieces of seed in dove mix may be too large right now.

Terry


----------



## crazybirdlady (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks for your responses Terry and Phil!

Here are some photos of the little guy:




























I'm in Hacienda Heights. Terry, I noticed that you are in Lake Forest. You must know of a rescue local to me! Thanks!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Laura, he is so cute. There is something really special about doves - some will remain aloof the whole time you have them and others will think you're their mom. The sounds that a squeaker makes is wonderful. maggie


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh, what a little cutie...


Yes...they do these little soft whistleing sounds too...which are charmingly delicate.

As Dove-Babys often have Trichomoniasis in these southwest Desert localles anyway...I might mention it is a good idea to both check their little throats, and, keep a good eye on the poops for signs of chaulky-yellow...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a darling little dove (but then .. aren't they all?)! You could call Susan in Orange 714-637-8355 or Claudia in Seal Beach 562-439-5816. There may be someone closer to you than these ladies, but I know and trust them both. If either of them refers you to someone, then that person is most likely a good rehabber also.

Continued good luck with the little one, and please keep us posted.

Terry


----------



## crazybirdlady (Sep 28, 2005)

Just a little update: I contacted Claudia today (thank you, Terry!) and I'll be taking Little Bird out to her tomorrow so he can be rehabbed and released with his own kind. Yay! I'll keep y'all updated. Thank you so much for the information and support! 

*Second update - 10/01/05*
I dropped off the little mourning dove with Claudia in Long Beach and I'm so glad I did. He has an infection in his wing and another injury on top of the other wing. He's underweight and emaciated, hopefully only due to infection and not a crop injury. The little guy is a fighter though and if he's lasted this long, with antibiotics he should pull through fine. (fingers crossed) I'm positive I left him in the best possible care with Claudia.

An interesting note: Since finding the little bird last weekend I've been keeping my eye out for any mourning doves at all and haven't seen ANY. I usually see at least 2 bonded pairs either perching in a particular spot or foraging in the backyard. We even put out seed, hoping to attract them back, but nothing. Either the little bird got quite far from mom/dad/nest during an attack where he was injured, or he's an orphan which would be really unusual, wouldn't it? 

Again, I'll post another update when I have one. Thank you to all.

-Laura


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Laura,

Thanks so much for the update. I'm glad things worked out with Claudia. She is a very nice person and an excellent dove rehabber (that's her specialty). 

It's hard to say what the circumstances were that led to you rescuing the little dove, but I'm sure glad you did.

Terry


----------



## crazybirdlady (Sep 28, 2005)

*another update*

Claudia called me yesterday with another update. She said that the little birdie was nearly septic from the infection in his wing. He could hardly even walk from the pain and he was definitely emaciated. Claudia dosed him up with antibiotics and is feeding him formula to put weight on him. I'm so glad I got this guy to the right hands (I guess Claudia is one of, if not *the* dove lady in my area) in the nick of time. I can't wait to hear of his release. And I fully credit all the wonderful advice I got here to the successful rehabilitation of this little dove!

Thanks again.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so glad Claudia is going all out to save this little one, but that is exactly what I would expect from her. She's good and she cares.

It's nice that she is keeping you updated about this little one. Let's hope for a full recovery for this youngster.

Terry


----------

